# Berlin!



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

went out today fished the north side of the 224 cause way and didnt get a thing. fished the north end of the lake to where i got some walleye last year and left empty. how did any of you other guys do! and what depth are you fishing. think i was to shallow.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Don't feel bad. I just got back from fishing the south side of 224 and didn't get a bite. The walley were rolling all over the rocks, even splashed my feet a few times.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Sounds like you need to take a net out there and scoop them out good luck


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

we're headed up to the causeway tomorrow evening gonna try it all and see if we can get something to bite. Looking to get up there around 5 o'clock or so.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Same with me. I fished the north side of the causeway tonight and got NOTHING! Fish were rolling everywhere and I could not get them to bite on anything - Vibees, Jig/Twister, Floating Rapalas, Swimbaits - nothing worked. It was very frustrating to say the least. I did hear of some being caught tonight. 

There's always tomorrow I guess.


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Was out last nite - saw guys fishing w/huge vibes (cicadas) and noodle rods. Males are w/in 2-3 ft of shore spawning.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

So let me ask, when the walleye are in that shallow, should you still be wading/jigging for them in waist-deep water or should you stay on shore and jig water 2' or less?

Everyone seemed to be wading but I am still new to this type of fishing and would love to get into them at some point.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

pymybob said:


> Same with me. I fished the north side of the causeway tonight and got NOTHING! Fish were rolling everywhere and I could not get them to bite on anything - Vibees, Jig/Twister, Floating Rapalas, Swimbaits - nothing worked. It was very frustrating to say the least. I did hear of some being caught tonight.
> 
> There's always tomorrow I guess.


Hey Bob, this is going to sound weird, but try a chatter bait, the trout/panfish size with the green back brub........ Had a buddy down there hitting them with it....


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I may have to pick some of those up and give them a shot. Thanks Bob!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

no prob...


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

I fished again tonight for about an hour and had only one. alot better than getting none. it was the south side of the 224 causeway. lots of guys there even thou it was raining and cold. i wouldnt worry about wading if you dont want to. ive caught all of mine this year from shore using a 1/8 or 1/16 ounce jig tiped with a twister tail. the key is to fish it slow the water is still cool so bounce it off the bottom and let it sit for only a second. most will take the jig on the fall so keep the line taunt. fish in the area of 2 to 4 feet of water. cant wait till it clears up and warms up should get them a little more active.


----------



## zmarshall09 (Mar 4, 2010)

I was also out tonight with my dad on the south side of 224 and we got nothing. I saw a few nice walleyes right infront of me but couldn't get them to bite.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

i plan on hitting the lake saturday evening trying our luck. this is the fist time ive fished this lake since i was little, were taking the boat out to give it its first go of the season you guys have any sugestions on where to go for walleye and crappie? any suggestions will be help thanks


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

For the next week or so: The fish in close are males spawning/not feeding. They will ATTACK a large vibe seen as an intruder/not food. Take the longest pole you have, a handful of vibes (not cheap) and your waders. You will get them...but only at night.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

steelheadBob said:


> Hey Bob, this is going to sound weird, but try a chatter bait, the trout/panfish size with the green back brub........ Had a buddy down there hitting them with it....


THATS CALLED SNAGGING


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm guessing chatter baits are vibes - the chatter is what makes the spawning male attack. All fish I saw were lip-caught...


----------



## zmarshall09 (Mar 4, 2010)

This is a chatterbait that he is most likely talking about:
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Z_Man_Chatterbait_Micro/descpage-ZMANMIC.html

They also have chatter crankbaits

chatterbaits work very well at night for all types of fish.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

i caught 3 on a ssxr 11 but that was almost 3 weeks ago


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

I've heard vibes called sonars


----------



## zmarshall09 (Mar 4, 2010)

My dad and great grandfather call them sonars. Just what they were called back then.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Ya I just found out they were also called sonars, when people would tell me they were using sonars I was like ?????????????? and would nodd my head lol


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Technically it is called a blade bait and there are several different brands:

VibE is one make

Heddon Sonar is another

Reef Runner Cicada is another

Venom Lures Vibra Max is another


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> Technically it is called a blade bait and there are several different brands:
> 
> VibE is one make
> 
> ...


so thats what that is lmao some guy said he was using one last year and I had not the slightest clue what it was!


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

I thought Silver Buddies were the popular blade baits over there?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

zmarshall09 said:


> This is a chatterbait that he is most likely talking about:
> http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Z_Man_Chatterbait_Micro/descpage-ZMANMIC.html
> 
> They also have chatter crankbaits
> ...


Nope, thats not it, it has the same blade but has a small jighead and a grub/minnow body on it....


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

any of you guys ever try rattle traps yo-yoed off the bottom.... just like a blade bait but fall slower...


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

i thought about using traps in the fall and never did it. i twas going to give it a try this year thou. have you? i figure it would work exscepially with the beads making noise.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I have fro bass but not walleye... they are pretty much the same except the rattle and slower fall.... might trigger more bites...


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I catch a lot of walleye on rattlin' raps throughout the year on our inland lakes in NE Ohio. But this time of year, I stick to the Husky Jerks.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

What's size bladebaits do you prefer to jig there? I was using 1/4 & 1/2 ounce. Does that sound about right or should you go even larger than that?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

1/4 and 3/8 is what we use! 1/4 for skinny water(and ice fishing) and 3/8 for deeper water!


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

i was wondering how yo were using the vibes snake69. i have been told you can cast them and if thats the case are you catching any fish that way or are you just bouncing them of the bottom like a yo-yo.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

We do both, cast to toward shore or to deeper water and also juke them off the bottom. Most people call it jiggin we refer to it as "jukin".


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

"jukin" creative and funny. thanks going out today so i will see what i may catch
not sure how long i will be out there. whats the biggest walleye any of you guys have caught during the spawn? i've been told that this time of year is the best time to catch a trophy fish other than late fall. biggest fish in the inland lakes that is. just curious.


----------



## top_secret (Jan 5, 2010)

I went out this morning around 7:30, i got one eye just over 16 inches. It hit right off shore about 3 or 4 feet on a jig tipped with a minnow. I was bouncing it off the bottom. I saw a few guys in a boat, they seemed to be catching a lot of fish but all small.. I would say about 10 to 12 inches maybe. Wont be long now, there moving in.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

anyone plan on going out there tonight? Me and a buddy are going to go but not till tonight. Gonna hit the 224 causeway and try our luck there.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Just got back from Berlin.Didn't do so well. Caught 8-10 fish, but only one keeper at 16. Gave it away before we left. We were at the causeway from about 9:45 until about 4pm. I think this cold really shut them down. Oh well, come the middle of next week it's gonna get really hot and it should turn on!!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

We fished 224 causeway last night from 10:00 till midnight I caught a solid 18 incher on about my 5th cast using an HJ 12 my buddy Mike caught one shortly after and then we didn't get anything after that. There were a handful of guys fishing down there some had fish and some didn't. I may go back today not sure yet.


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

went out last night from 6 to 9 and didnt get a thing. i didnt even see anyone catch anything. hopin the weather picks back up. probably get them moving more. next planning on doing better.


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

hj? thats a husky jerk isnt it. fished tonight and got nothing. talked to a couple of guys and they didnt get anything either.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Yeah i was using husky jerks. we had fish rolling right at the bank all night that night. We were casting parallel to shore about a foot or two out from the bank. I seen a lot of guys wading vertical jigging with sonars and vib-es they seemed to be having better luck but they were on the other side of the channel under the causeway.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Me and dad fished the 224 causeway lastnight and had a descent night. I got 4 eyes all on a orange jig with a green twister no minnie and my dad got 2 on the same thing. They started hitting about 9 o clock on the northside. They were all keepers.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

We're headed back up in the morning. gonna give it another go I guess. I hope things heat up there soon.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Let us know, as the weather gets better. so should the catch ratio!!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Hit the causeway from 7:30 am till around 10:30 am with nary a bite. That wind was brutal on the north side so we crawled around to the south and still didn't do worth a plug nickle. Drove over to the spillway to see what was shakin over there, we didn't fish we just kinda wanted to see what the water looked like. Guys were picking up fish some small and some not so small. We're headed back down tomorrow to fish there at the spillway. We'll see how we do there. I will say this, there was one guy we talked to at the spillway who did his best to discourage us from coming back...... What a character!!! I definitely see that guy giving someone problems.:eyeroll:


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Decided to hit it again after dinner tonight, got there just after 6 and left around 9:30, got one on a jig, 1/4 oz green/white about an 1/8th of an inch under 19". Switched to a green/glow vibee picked up 7 more with only 2 being keepers one 20" the other 18" decided to head to the hacienda cause someone was complaining about being cold (my sister:eyeroll Oh well not a bad afternoon considering the rough morning. Seen a few rolling close after dark. Warmer temps should set it off! We're gonna keep at it till we can get back up to the Maumee.


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

well this is the third time in a row that ive came home with nothin in the bag. fished the cause way from 6:30 till 8:00. not a bite and i didnt see anyone catch anything either. hopefully the warm up helps. only time will tell. fished 1/4 ounce jigs from shore. let me know how the rest of you guys are doing.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Hit the south side of the causeway again tonight and still nothing to show for it. Fished for about three hours using Vibees and Jig & Twisters. I did see a couple cigars caught from shore but the lone boat on the south side seemed to be getting into them pretty good. I saw his net go downe at least a half dozen times tonight. 

Didn't see nearly as many rolling tonight as I did last week. Not sure if that is a sign or not. Oh well, I would like to get into them at some point but I think my time is running out for the 2010 Berlin spawn.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Garnerman have patience move those plugs slow and bounce those jigs slow those fish are in there


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I caught 2 lastnight on a orange jig and a green twister again..


----------



## Nicholas (Aug 5, 2006)

Was there today from 7:30am to around 11am. I was at the inlet before the bridge on Rt 14. Got 1 decent walleye and a crappie. I was fishing from shore using a minnow on a jig bouncing it on the bottom. Good luck to everyone going out today!


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

fished today for awhile.snagged a huge carp in 22ft of water. 1 small sm. mouth and dad caught a nice 18 inch walleye. slow day for me but put some fish in the boat. forget the name of the guy who gave the eye to but hope you enjoy it. hopefully do better next time. walleye was in 10ft of water with an x-rap.


----------

